

Hasselblad Ships 200 Megapixel Camera - peternorton
http://www.conceivablytech.com/7678/products/hasselblad-ships-200-megapixel-camera

======
mashmac2
Not exactly for a photo that has any motion... it combines 6 50 megapixel
shots into a single image by moving the sensor slightly for each shot.

------
petervandijck
32,000 Euros! And finally getting close to actual film resolution that is
available for less than 1000$ <http://www.kenrockwell.com/tech/real-raw.htm>

~~~
angusgr
I'm not sure why this is being downvoted given that it's essentially true
(link to the widely disliked Ken Rockwell notwithstanding.)

The reason digital has eclipsed film is a combination of rapid results, ease
of use, portability, and cost. This camera only hits 1 out of 4, with the
added restriction of requiring multiple exposures per image.

For the kind of mega-high-res "slow" photography its marketed for, it's not
really clear to me why you'd use this over medium/large format E6 film unless
you had unlimited money, or needed absolute speed in delivering results.

Of course, OTOH, for 35mm/medium-format equivalent stuff it's fairly clear
that digital (35mm or digital MF backs) has now been adopted pretty much
entirely, at least for commercial & professional photography.

~~~
petervandijck
Why is Ken Rockwell disliked? (Curious, I like his site.)

~~~
angusgr
I don't personally mind him either, I think he has written some useful things
for the photographer world (and I also like film photography as a hobby, so
confirmation bias helps there!)

I've seen him disliked on two fronts. I have some photographer friends who
just think he's outspoken & over-opinionated for who he actually is (this is
what jars me a bit about his site as well.)

I know he also gets flak from photography forum types as a gadget shill or for
being allegedly clueless because they disagree with his opinion on some
particular thing. Although I think that's mostly coming from armchair internet
photographers who sit at home and stroke their L-series lenses but never take
any actual photographs. ;)

~~~
petervandijck
"stroke their L-series lenses" priceless!

